

Ask YC: Becoming an OpenID relying party - brlewis

I've seen a few OpenID advocates here.  Anyone with experience becoming a relying party, in a JVM-based environment?  There are several class libraries to choose from, and I don't want to do a deep comparison myself if someone here already has.
======
brlewis
Here's the best writeup I found on my own:

<http://www.plaxo.com/api/openid_recipe>

